# New boat, $150 trailer.



## parkerdog (May 6, 2011)

Finally got my bunks on the trailer and put the boat on it for the first time. I think it looks like it's a good fit but I could be wrong.

I shouldn't have to worry about a hook forming in the back?

Does it look like it's sitting on there right?

The pic of the back makes me want to start on the trailer before the boat to get rid of that surface rust.


View attachment 2



View attachment 1


----------



## gouran01 (May 7, 2011)

the camo job looks great, you do that yourself? If so, stencils?


----------



## parkerdog (May 7, 2011)

gouran01 said:


> the camo job looks great, you do that yourself? If so, stencils?




That's the tracker factory camo. Not my preference but all three of the boats the dealer had were camo. I'd have preferred red or blue. lol It's just a fishing boat to me.


----------



## lbursell (May 8, 2011)

parkerdog said:


> The pic of the back makes me want to start on the trailer before the boat to get rid of that surface rust.




 I know exactly what you mean. I figured if I did the boat first, I'd want to go fishing and never get around to the trailer. Well, the trailer is done, and now I want to go fishing before I start on the boat. And, probably will. #-o


----------



## Brine (May 8, 2011)

Looks good to me


----------



## fender66 (May 8, 2011)

Looks okay to me from what I can see.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (May 8, 2011)

If anything you could put on a cross bunk.


----------



## parkerdog (May 8, 2011)

lckstckn2smknbrls said:


> If anything you could put on a cross bunk.




Where at? In the second picture you can barely see the brackets that hold the front of the bunks. They extend about 6-8 inches past those brackets and right at the point where the hull starts curving up.

Do you mean across the ribs in front of that?


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (May 8, 2011)

I should have clicked on the pictures. Looks like you have more than enough support.


----------



## muskiemike12 (May 10, 2011)

It looks fine, but I think your boat is sitting about 10" too far forward on the trailer. Move the whole winch stand assembly back 10" and you should be fine and then you wont ruin any transducers in the future.


----------



## Brine (May 10, 2011)

muskiemike12 said:


> It looks fine, but I think your boat is sitting about 10" too far forward on the trailer. Move the whole winch stand assembly back 10" and you should be fine and then you wont ruin any transducers in the future.



It's best to have the bunks support (be directly underneath) the transom. It looks like you could move the back a few inches, but you still want to be able to see your bunks looking down. The transducer can be mounted away from the bunks to avoid any damage. Even if it could only move back 4 or 5 inches, I'd still do it so long as moving the winch post is relatively easy. Just makes loading and unloading that much easier.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (May 10, 2011)

Don't worry about moving the boat around until you have the motor on and any mods done. Then you can adjust the boat to get the proper tongue weight.


----------

